# Nuggets Looking To Mine The Best Out Of Enigmatic Smith



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> George Karl let out a hearty laugh when asked to describe coaching J.R. Smith. It was obvious Karl wanted to choose his words more carefully than the 23-year-old Nuggets guard chooses his shots.
> 
> "On my good days or my bad days?" answered Denver's venerable coach.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/art_garcia/04/08/jrsmith/index.html


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

JR really has the ability to be a 25 ppg scorer even on a good team, but I doubt that will ever happen.


----------

